# Setzkescher rund oder eckig



## ulli1958m (18. Mai 2015)

Hallo @all,

da ich mittelfristig einen neuen Setzkescher (3,50m bis 4m) benötige, hätte ich gerne gewußt welche Vor und Nachteile ein eckiger SK gegenüber dem runden SK hat. |kopfkrat

Einsatzgebiete:
1. 70% Kanal mit Schiffsverkehr und Schleusenströmung
2. 20% Fluss langsam fließend
3. 10% See


Gruss
Ulli #h


----------



## Sharpo (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Setzkescher rund oder eckig*

Die eckige Form des Setzkescher verhindert das Rollen bei Strömung oder Schiffsverkehr.
Somit schonender für die Fische.


----------



## HeinBlöd (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Setzkescher rund oder eckig*

Kann mich Sharpo nur anschließen !
 Ganz besonders im Kanal mit Schiff + Schleuse ist ein runder nur am 'rollen'.


----------



## racoon (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Setzkescher rund oder eckig*

Ich tendiere ganz klar zum runden Setzkescher.
Das hat mehrere Gründe:
Der erste ist der, dass sich die eckigen gerne mit genau diesen Ecken in die Steine festsetzen und nur mit mehr oder weniger sanfter Gewalt gelöst werden können.
Zweiter Grund ist der, dass mir kein Modell bekannt ist, welches einen Durchmesser von 50 cm hat, die Modelle die ich kenne haben Kantenlänge 50*45 cm.

Dass das eckige Netz fischschonender ist als das runde finde ich nicht. Beim Sog eines Schiffes zieht es sowohl das runde als auch das eckige Netz weg und die Fische darin ebenso. Ob das Netz dabei rollt oder rutscht spielt keine Rolle.


----------



## racoon (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Setzkescher rund oder eckig*



Sharpo schrieb:


> 50x45cm hat eine grössere Fläche : 2250cm²
> der Runde 50cm: 1963cm²


 
Die Fläche und das Volumen interessieren mich aber nicht. 
Bei uns ist es Vorschrift, dass der Kescher einen Durchmesser von 50 cm hat.

Und die Sache mit dem Verschleiß ist auch sowas. Ich vertrete die Meinung, dass ein Kescher, der rollt wesentlich weniger verschleißt als einer, der über die Steinpackung rutscht.


----------



## Sharpo (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Setzkescher rund oder eckig*

Der eckige Setzkescher hat bei gleicher Länge mehr Volumen.
Die Fläche 50x45cm ist halt grösser als d50cm.

Von daher...

Und einen sich festsetzenden eckigen Setzkescher hab ich noch nicht erlebt. Wird wohl die Ausnahme sein.

Thema wegziehen in der Strömung...
Da Punkten beide Setzkescher gleich....falls es soweit kommen sollte. Wohl eher eine extremst Situation.




Die richtig guten Setzkescher aus den Niederlanden bekommt man eh nur in der runden Ausführung.
Also wenn Du ca. 200 Euro ausgeben möchtest...

Die Runden sind in der Regel halt stabiler und auch leichter zu reparieren.
Physik halt.


----------



## Sharpo (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Setzkescher rund oder eckig*



racoon schrieb:


> Die Fläche und das Volumen interessieren mich aber nicht.
> Bei uns ist es Vorschrift, dass der Kescher einen Durchmesser von 50 cm hat.
> 
> Und die Sache mit dem Verschleiß ist auch sowas. Ich vertrete die Meinung, dass ein Kescher, der rollt wesentlich weniger verschleißt als einer, der über die Steinpackung rutscht.



In der Strömung darfst Du in der Regel... auch keinen benutzen. :q
Evtl. steht bei anderen ja etwas anderes drin.  

Ansonsten.....kein Aufseher etc. macht Stress ob nun Rund d50cm oder eckig 50x45cm.
Wobei der Eckige wie ich schon sagte mehr Volumen hat welches für die Fische sicherlich besser ist. 
Gibt halt kein Gegenargument


----------



## racoon (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Setzkescher rund oder eckig*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Die richtig guten Setzkescher aus den Niederlanden bekommt man eh nur in der runden Ausführung.
> Also wenn Du ca. 200 Euro ausgeben möchtest...
> 
> Die Runden sind in der Regel halt stabiler und auch leichter zu reparieren.
> Physik halt.


 
Sorry, finde es nicht ok, dass Du Deinen Beitrag löschst und dann im neuen Post Argumente weglässt.

Zum Thema Preis: Man muss bei Weitem nicht 200 Euro ausgeben, ich benutze seit Jahren ein Modell von Triana (Speedynet), das hat unter 100 DM !! gekostet. Dieses hatte ich sicherlich 20 mal / Jahr im Einsatz.

Das eckige Netze fischschonender sind als runde ist eine Mär, die sich seit Erfindung der eckigen hält. Den Fischen im Netz ist es egal, ob der SK rollt oder schleift / rutscht, das Wasser im Inneren des Netzes rollt nicht !!!

Edit: Was interessiert das Volumen ? Maximal 1 Kilo Fisch auf 100 Liter, da machen die paar Liter keinen Unterschied, die ein eckiger mehr an Volumen hat als ein runder.


----------



## Sharpo (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Setzkescher rund oder eckig*

Ist halt so. 
Argumentativ überarbeitet halt. 

Ich weiss nicht ob Dein Setzkescher schleifft oder rollt.
Meiner wird mit ausreichend Blei befestigt, da rollt und da schleift nichts.
Während runde bei Strömung trotz Befestigung am Rollen sind.
Meiner liegt wie ne Eins im Wasser während andere sich über Stunden hin- u. her rollen. Ob es den Fischen stört habe ich auch noch nicht geprüft.

Für die Mär gibt es halt verschiedenste Theorien und Meinungen/ Ansichten.

Ja, früher gab es meine Sportschuhe auch für 100 DM, heute 100 Euro.  
Und ja, es gibt auch für 30 Euro runde Setzkescher. #q


Und ob in Deinen deutschen Papieren Durchmesser steht juckt mich nicht.
Darfst eh in der Strömung keinen Setzkescher benutzen. Ähm Korrektur...es wird geraten keinen zu benutzen.

Im Grunde zählt aber nur das Volumen. Die Fische brauchen Platz, darum geht es.

Die paar Volumen machen keinen Unterschied? lol
Ok, wenn der eine Kilo mehr Gewicht an der Waage keinen Unterschied macht.

Langsam wird es lächerlich.


----------



## racoon (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Setzkescher rund oder eckig*

Moment mal bitte,ja. Der TE hat gefragt, welches Modell welche Vorteile und Nachteile hat.
Er hat mit keinem Wort erwähnt, dass es ihm darauf ankommt, soviel Kilos wie möglich an die Waage zu schleppen.

Ich habe ihm zu einem runden Modell geraten, da es in etlichen Bundesländern gesetzliche Vorschriften gibt, welche die Verwendung eines SK regeln, u.A. auch die, dass ein Durchmesser von 50 cm einzuhalten ist (bsp. Hessen, Saarland und :wichtig für den TE : NRW) und es gibt meines Wissens keinen Hersteller, der ein eckiges Modell vertreibt, dass diese Kriterien erfüllt.

Dass Dich diese Vorgaben vielleicht nicht interessieren mag sein, allerdings ist es durchaus wahrscheinlich, dass sich der TE an geltendes Recht halten möchte.

Trotzdem hätte ich noch eine Frage an Dich: Wo steht geregelt, dass man SK in fließenden Gewässern nicht verwenden darf / sollte ?


----------



## Sharpo (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Setzkescher rund oder eckig*

Racoon

welches geltende Recht? Bayern? NRW? 
Die Durchmesser Vorschrift steht nicht in jeder Erlaubnis.
Diese Regelung Durchmesser wurde doch nur in die Gewässervorschrift übernommen weil es diese Urteilssprechung Rinteln gibt.
Aber extrem zu kurz gedacht von vielen Vereinen, einfach dem Urteil nachgeplappert.

Es geht ausschlieslich um den Platz, also Volumen.
Und dies haben viele andere schon lange erkannt und eine Regelung bezüglich eckiger Setzkescher aufgenommen.
Nämlich auch 50x40cm. bzw. mit ausreichender Grösse umschrieben.

Desweiteren ist der Einsatz von Setzkeschern in Strömung oder Flüssen mit Schiffsverkehr in Deutschland sehr kritisch. In vielen Erlaubniskarten verboten.


Auch wirst Du bei einem rollenden Setzkescher Ärger mit den Aufsehern bekommen. Denn dieser ist nicht ordnungsgemäß befestigt.

Gewicht hast Du ins Spiel gebracht. Behauptest ..das mehr an Volumen pro Kilo Fisch wäre nicht relevant......naja...

Auch die Vorschrift runde Durchmesser..kam von Dir.  

Da Greven in NRW liegt...

http://www.lfv-westfalen.de/content/topnav/faq.php

Punkt 19

Als Empfehlung...alles weitere steht in den Papieren


----------



## racoon (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Setzkescher rund oder eckig*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Racoon
> 
> welches geltende Recht? Bayern? NRW?
> Die Durchmesser Vorschrift steht nicht in jeder Erlaubnis.
> ...


 
Für den TE am interessantesten ist NRW, dort gibt es Rechtssprechungen bzgl. des Durchmessers. Und glaube mir, man sollte sich tunlichst an Rechtssprechungen halten.
In Hessen und Saarland ist es z.B. genau gesetzlich definiert mit den Worten 'Ringdurchmesser von mind. 50 cm', falls es Dich interessiert kannst Du es gerne ja mal googlen. 

Und da ist es sch...egal, was in irgendwelchen Gewässerordnungen steht.

Deshalb ganz klares Pro zum runden SK.

Edit: Was will die von Dir nachträglich eingefügte 'Empfehlung' zum Thema Kescher im *Fließgewässer* sagen ?


----------



## Sharpo (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Setzkescher rund oder eckig*

:q

Und bei Schiffsverkehr darf er min. in NRW gar keinen benutzen. 
Weil Schäden am Fisch nicht ausgeschlossen werden können.

Beschäftige Dich mit der Rechtslage.

Der TE will den Kescher aber zu 70% an Gewässern mit Schiffsverkehr einsetzen.
In dem Fall sind eckige sinnvoller weil diese nicht Rollen welches ein Grund für Stress mit den Aufsehern ist.
Eine Schädigung der Fische kann bei rollenden Setzkeschern nicht ausgeschlossen werden.


----------



## phirania (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Setzkescher rund oder eckig*

Die Empfehlung soll wohl vor   einer Anzeige schützen.
Verstoß gegen das Tierschutz Gesetz.


----------



## jkc (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Setzkescher rund oder eckig*

Hi, habe ich falsch gerechnet, oder hat ein eckiger Kescher mit 45 auf 50cm einen Ringdurchmesser von knapp 70cm?!

Grüße JK


----------



## Sharpo (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Setzkescher rund oder eckig*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, habe ich falsch gerechnet, oder hat ein eckiger Kescher mit 45 auf 50cm einen Ringdurchmesser von knapp 70cm?!
> 
> Grüße JK




Du kannst den theoretischen Durchmesser eines eckigen Setzkescher nur über die Fläche zurück rechnen.


----------



## jkc (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Setzkescher rund oder eckig*

Und wofür hat man mir dann den Satz des Phytagoras beigebracht?!

Edit: Selbst dann komme ich auf nen theoretischen Durchmesser von 53cm?!

Grüße JK


----------



## Sharpo (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Setzkescher rund oder eckig*



jkc schrieb:


> Und wofür hat man mir dann den Satz des Phytagoras beigebracht?!
> 
> Edit: Selbst dann komme ich auf nen theoretischen Durchmesser von 53cm?!
> 
> Grüße JK



1. sollte man in der Schule aufpassen...    :q
2. 53cm wären korrekt.  #6:q

In Duisburg wurden vor kurzem einige Angler wegen Setzkeschereinsatz im Hafen angezeigt. Wie dies ausgegangen ist, ist mir unbekannt.


----------



## ulli1958m (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Setzkescher rund oder eckig*

als ich heute morgen auf *beitrag senden* gedrückt habe.....kam mir der gedanke....*oh oh ...wenn das mal nicht in eine diskussion aus artet*

nur nochmal zum besseren verständnis.....ich wollte *nicht* wissen ob es erlaubt ist einen setzkescher zu nutzen...egal wo.....sondern *nur* vor und nachteile von rund/eckig SK klären

Danke #h

ps: habe noch nicht alles gelesen


----------



## racoon (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Setzkescher rund oder eckig*

Diskussion ist doch der Sinn eines Forums.

Der größte Vorteil eines runden SK ist nun mal der - da wiederhole ich mich gerne- dass es zulässige Modelle gibt, die über einen Ringdurchmesser von 50 cm verfügen. Eckige Modelle mit einem derartigen *realem* Durchmesser von 50 cm gibt es meines Wissens keine. Und dieser Durchmesser ist ein Kriterium, welches definitiv festgelegt ist. Der Kescher *muss* mindestens 50 cm Durchmesser und mindestens 350 cm Länge haben.

Er *muss* nahezu parallel zur Wasseroberfläche angebracht sein und er *muss* ausreichend auf ganzer Länge gegen Zusammenfallen gesichert sein.

Er darf nicht in Gewässern mit Wellenschlag eingesetzt werden, in strömenden Gewässern ist er ausreichend zu sichern.

Dies ist z.B. in Hessen gesetzlich festgehalten und in NRW gibt es dazu Rechtssprechungen, deshalb wird es da auch entsprechende Gesetzesgrundlagen geben.

Und wenn es Kriterien gibt die zwingend erfüllt sein müssen, dann kann ich keinen SK empfehlen, der diese Kriterien nicht erfüllt.


----------



## rhinefisher (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Setzkescher rund oder eckig*

Die Vorteile eines eckigen Setzkeschers liegen so klar auf der Hand, dass ich die Frage kaum verstehe....:m


----------



## Sharpo (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Setzkescher rund oder eckig*



racoon schrieb:


> Diskussion ist doch der Sinn eines Forums.
> 
> Der größte Vorteil eines runden SK ist nun mal der - da wiederhole ich mich gerne- dass es zulässige Modelle gibt, die über einen Ringdurchmesser von 50 cm verfügen. Eckige Modelle mit einem derartigen *realem* Durchmesser von 50 cm gibt es meines Wissens keine. Und dieser Durchmesser ist ein Kriterium, welches definitiv festgelegt ist. Der Kescher *muss* mindestens 50 cm Durchmesser und mindestens 350 cm Länge haben.
> 
> ...



Zu Deiner Gesetzesgrundlage:
In NRW gibt es dazu kein Gesetz.


----------



## ulli1958m (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Setzkescher rund oder eckig*

mal abgesehen davon das ich den setzkescher in nrw nicht nutzen darf...iss mir klar
in NL ist er meines wissens nicht verboten z.b. Twentekanal Julianakanal und in der IJssel... richtig?

aber nun zum thema zurück
bislang entnehme das ein eckiger SK höheren verschleiß mit sich bringt aber schonender für den fisch ist da dieser ruhiger liegen bleibt
beispiel sensas Crazy Luxe 55x45cm, eckig, 4m dieser hat verstärkungen an den ecken und ein innen anliegendes netz. somit denke ich ist der höhere verschleiß wieder aufgehoben

runde setzkescher d50 sind vom volumen her kleiner wie der oben beschriebene sensas.....also pro eckig

persönliche erfahrung mit runden SK....ich finde schon das der fisch da mehr hin und her geschubst wird. allerdings habe ich  nicht versucht den kescher mit einem +200gr blei zu fixieren ....vielleicht rollt er dann weniger |kopfkrat

fazit....bis lang ist die tendenz richtung "eckig"


----------



## racoon (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Setzkescher rund oder eckig*

Och nö, jetzt hab ich keine Lust mehr und bin raus. Nur weil es nicht explizit so geschrieben steht, heißt es nicht, dass es nicht gesetzlich geregelt ist. Lies Dir doch mal das Urteil Rinteln durch und denke nach, wie der Richter zu einer Urteilsfindung kam, was Punkt der Anklage war etc pp. Dann wirst Du die Schlagworte Tierschutz usw finden, wirst in der Begründung u A lesen können, dass kein Verstoß gegen das TSchG vorliegt weil eben sämtliche Vorkehrungen getroffen wurden, der Kescher zutreffend gesichert war und ausreichende Maße hatte. Denkst Du, der Richter hat die Maße und die Art der Vorkehrungen aus der Luft gegriffen?

Deshalb nochmal mein absolutes Pro für runde Netze, diese haben ausreichende Maße, die eckigen eben nicht, zumindest gibt es kein mir bekanntes Modell.

Falls noch Rückfragen sind, dann gerne pm, bin dann mal raus.

Edit:ulli1958, Deine Antwort kam, als ich am Schreiben war. Ein Blei brauchst Du nicht zwingend, Du kannst den Kescher parallel zum Ufer legen und mit einem Erdspeer gegen wegrollen sichern, sofern das Ufer es zuläßt.


----------



## ulli1958m (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Setzkescher rund oder eckig*



racoon schrieb:


> Edit:ulli1958, Deine Antwort kam, als ich am Schreiben war. Ein Blei brauchst Du nicht zwingend, Du kannst den Kescher parallel zum Ufer legen und mit einem Erdspeer gegen wegrollen sichern, sofern das Ufer es zuläßt.


werde ich sicherlich beim nächsten angeln testen #6
_*ich depp*_ donner den kescher immer im 90° winkel zum ufer ins wasser #q ....ok....da bin ich sicherlich nicht der einzige :q


----------



## HeinBlöd (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Setzkescher rund oder eckig*



ulli1958m schrieb:


> werde ich sicherlich beim nächsten angeln testen #6
> _*ich depp*_ donner den kescher immer im 90° winkel zum ufer ins wasser #q ....ok....da bin ich sicherlich nicht der einzige :q



 Will jetzt nicht diesen scheinbar endlos-Trööt unnötig verlängern......, ABER...... wenn Du den SK parallel befestigst, sprich dort, wo Du mit normalen Klamotten ( sofern Du keine Watstiefel.- Hose anhast ) noch hinkommst, um den Erdspeer zu befestigen, wird er bei Schiffswellengang z.T. fast ( sehr kurzfristig, aber trotzdem ) trocken laufen.


----------



## Sharpo (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Setzkescher rund oder eckig*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Will jetzt nicht diesen scheinbar endlos-Trööt unnötig verlängern......, ABER...... wenn Du den SK parallel befestigst, sprich dort, wo Du mit normalen Klamotten ( sofern Du keine Watstiefel.- Hose anhast ) noch hinkommst, um den Erdspeer zu befestigen, wird er bei Schiffswellengang z.T. fast ( sehr kurzfristig, aber trotzdem ) trocken laufen.



|supergri

Eigentlich sollte man ihn in Strömungsrichtung legen damit die Fische sich in die Strömung legen können.
Ist wie Du beschrieben hast eigentlich in der Praxis unmöglich wobei dann auch der SK komplett mit Wasser abgedeckt sein soll

Zum Setzkescherurteil...
Manche verstehen das Urteil einfach nicht.
Der Angeklagte hatte einen runden Setzkescher mit d50cm. Der Richter hat sein Urteil mit den ausreichenden Platz auf Grund der grösse des Setzkeschers begründet. Dies heisst nicht, dass ein eckiger SK mit 50x40cm keinen ausreichenden Platz hat. Hinweis: vom Volumen sogar grösser als der SK d50

Dazu gibt es auch weiterführende Literatur unter anderem als Download beim AGSB, darin wird von einem Durchmesser von d40 bis d50 gesprochen.

http://www.agsb.net/setzkescher-ja-nein.html

Und ganz doof gesagt..hat der Fisch in einem SK d50cm nur in der Mitte diese 50cm zur Verfügung. Der Rest der Fische schon erheblich weniger.
Und da Fische nicht Rund sind, sondern eher in der Grundform oval mehr hoch als breit....in der Regel...kommen rechteckige Sk deren Form eher entgegen.  

Ich sehe hier eher ein Mangel im hess. Gesetz. Zu kurz gedacht.


----------



## feederbrassen (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Setzkescher rund oder eckig*



racoon schrieb:


> Du kannst den Kescher parallel zum Ufer legen und mit einem Erdspeer gegen wegrollen sichern, sofern das Ufer es zuläßt.



Was immer geht ist ne Plastiktüte oder ein Sack mit ein paar dicken Steinen drin.
Am Ende des SK angebunden und gut ist.
Da rollt nichts mehr .#6

Bleigewicht hab ich zwar dran ,ist bei Schifffahrtsbetrieb aber immer zu wenig  und Erdspeer geht meistens nicht weil ...............

Achso ,meiner ist RUND :q


----------



## Riesenangler (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: Setzkescher rund oder eckig*

Also mein nächster SK wird auf jeden ein Eckiger. Wenn ich sehe, wie mein runder bei Schiffsverkehr sich hin und her bewegt und dann im Gegensatz dazu, wie ruhig die Eckigen im Wasser stehen. Dann steht die Entscheidung ohne jede Diskussion fest.
Gleich noch erwähnt sei, das hier in Brandenburg der SK in der Fischereiverordnung, ausdrücklich erlaubt ist.  Es steht lediglich drin das der SK aus einem knotenlosen Material bestehen muss und ausreichend Groß sein muss (was immer das heißen mag). Und das die Verwendung vom Boot aus verboten ist.


----------



## ulli1958m (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: Setzkescher rund oder eckig*



racoon schrieb:


> Ein Blei brauchst Du nicht zwingend, Du kannst den Kescher parallel zum Ufer legen und mit einem Erdspeer gegen wegrollen sichern, sofern das Ufer es zuläßt.


Habe es getestet....keine Chance den Kescher parallel zu legen weil ich den Erdspieß nicht sicher in den Steinpackung befestigt kann .....und ja......der SK würde leerlaufen bei vorbei fahrenden Schiffen. #d

Aber wenn man den SK an der Spundwand parallel verlegt ist es viel schonender für den Fisch wenn ein Schiff vorbei donnert #6

#h


----------



## Sensitivfischer (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Setzkescher rund oder eckig*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Die Vorteile eines eckigen Setzkeschers liegen so klar auf der Hand, dass ich die Frage kaum verstehe....:m


Geht mir ähnlich; zumal Vorteile für Fisch und Angler.


----------

